# Godin Progression



## happydude

*Godin Progression - Review and Pics Added*

Out of boredom I checked the Godin website the other day and found the Progression. I've always wanted a SSS Strat but wasn't keen on getting a Fender. When all is said and done the Godin is probably the same price but I love the necks and it's a Canadian company. Anyone check one of these out yet?

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinprogressionp.htm


----------



## Maxer

Don't know if you can out-Strat the company that invented the Strat. But you can sure make a great guitar which plays on the strengths of the Strat. Bet it plays like buttah. I wouldn't mind playing around with one of Godin's Stratty guitars, like a Velocity or this one.


----------



## Mooh

Tried it, love it, want it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## happydude

[youtube=object]OHbaJ36JzqQ[/youtube]

Doesn't give much of a range but seems like it's got some nice tones to it.


----------



## mrmatt1972

How much are they?


----------



## happydude

If the Velocity is any indication, my guess would be $800-$1K.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I had to laugh my a$$ off when he started talking about all the different tones you can get out of it, like "Texas", "Hendrix", and "Country Spank".
Yeah, they all sound completely different...









Great demo. "Let's plug it into a Mesa Triple, crank everything to ten, and then talk bout all the subtle differences between the maple vs. rosewood fingerboards."


----------



## happydude

I agree, I actually laughed at the 'country' bit. There's more to country then throwing a Strat in position 4 and picking fast. In any event, there's just enough in there that I'm sure it will be a nice guitar.


----------



## happydude

Local retailer states $800 for the white, black, and caramel colours, add $50 for sunburst. Have one coming in on their next order.


----------



## Mr.Oz

*progression*

This guitar lacks two things:

1) the name "fender" on the headstock (important to some people for SOME reason??)

2) the very large and ridiculous price to accompany the instrument.

They sell for around $675 in Niagara, out strats a strat no problem.


----------



## hollowbody

2manyGuitars said:


> I had to laugh my a$$ off when he started talking about all the different tones you can get out of it, like "Texas", "Hendrix", and "Country Spank".
> Yeah, they all sound completely different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great demo. "Let's plug it into a Mesa Triple, crank everything to ten, and then talk bout all the subtle differences between the maple vs. rosewood fingerboards."


I personally loved his comment about how the guitar "has a lot of gain."  oh _really????_

Anyway, having said that, Godin makes great guitars, and as Mr. Oz said, it probably _could_ out-Strat a Strat at a better price.

I like that creamy-white finish. Wonder if I can get that finish with a RW neck?


----------



## GuyB

Yes, a guitar with gain... curious !

I think that he might refer to the High-Definition Revoicer (still, I don't think that we can call that "gain".

From Godin's site :

«H.D.R. High-Definition Revoicer
The H.D.R. revoices and augments the frequency range of each pickup and allows the player to go from passive to active pickups
with the simple push of a button.

Th H.D.R. provides extra bite, dynamic response and redefines the
character of each pickup. It’s like having 2 sets of pickups in 1 guitar for 5 pure passive tones + 5 pure active tones.»


----------



## hollowbody

GuyB said:


> Yes, a guitar with gain... curious !
> 
> I think that he might refer to the High-Definition Revoicer (still, I don't think that we can call that "gain".
> 
> From Godin's site :
> 
> «H.D.R. High-Definition Revoicer
> The H.D.R. revoices and augments the frequency range of each pickup and allows the player to go from passive to active pickups
> with the simple push of a button.
> 
> Th H.D.R. provides extra bite, dynamic response and redefines the
> character of each pickup. It’s like having 2 sets of pickups in 1 guitar for 5 pure passive tones + 5 pure active tones.»


Yeah, it sounds a lot like my Deluxe Strat's S1 switch, which I didn't really like, never used and in fact ended up pulling out of the guitar in favour of a RS kit. 

If this guitar came in a more traditional 1x vol 2x tone config without the HDR, I'd be really interested.


----------



## happydude

A few months ago I was toying with the idea of sending in a request to Godin for a custom guitar; a Freeway Classic routed in SSS. Seeing as how I'm a new guitarist with barely any skill I dismissed the idea. The Progression is exactly what I wanted. I like the input jack on the side, only one tone knob, and the Godin necks are fantastic. My meager skills are not really worth of said guitar but it is something that I hope to grow into.

The worst part, however, is that I bought it to give to my sister... who will in turn give it to me as a Christmas present.... so in the holiday spirit I agreed to only check it out at the store and then wrap it up once it's home. I can't even play the damn thing once I leave the shop!

[youtube=object]IhhhVliHbJ4[/youtube]


----------



## hollowbody

I was actually just at Kaos today. I tried out a Nash S57 that I just _hated!_ It was nice and light, but the positives ended there. It was a non-resonant brick, the neck was too fat for me and it just wasn't working for me.

I _did_ get to try out a Progession though, and honestly, that is one seriously great guitar! It felt as nice as any US Strat I've played but only costs $750!!! I'd easily get this over a HWY1.

The one thing that kinda ruined it for me was that it's built in the US now. Oh well, at least it's still a CDN company.

I personally don't care for the HDR electronics, and I've have to spend more time with the pickups to see if they do anything for me. I could always drop some JS Moore's in there!


----------



## happydude

I believe they're all "Assembled in the USA from parts hand-crafted in Canada" ... at least that's what my Freeway Classic's headstock tells me. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## markxander

I played one of these at Long and McQuade in Waterloo yesterday.

Neck is just awesome, really chunky and feels great.

I wish I'd had more time so I could have plugged it in.


----------



## Lemonhand

happydude said:


> I believe they're all "Assembled in the USA from parts hand-crafted in Canada" ... at least that's what my Freeway Classic's headstock tells me. :smilie_flagge17:


Yeah, the parts are all made in Quebec then sent across the border to New Hampshire for assembly.


----------



## goodforsule

I have to admit, when I first heard about this model, my initial thought was also "how do you out-strat a strat?" But I am chomping at the bit to try this model out. I also happen to be a godin endorsee but that's not clouding my judgement, Ijust know that these guys put a lot of care into their guitars. Also, anyone tried the richmond belmont yet? any thoughts?


----------



## happydude

It has arrived!!! I'll try and pick it up tomorrow and take a couple of pictures before wrapping it up but I can't play it... only 2 weeks until Christmas.


----------



## happydude

Picked it up this afternoon. 

The body is slightly larger then the Freeway and Velocity series and is closer in size to a Strat. It's supposed to be made of the same Maple Core/Poplar wing combo that the Freeways and Velocities are but this one feels much heavier. It's one solid guitar and has a good unplugged resonance and sustain. The finish is on the darker end of sunburst and has a nice gloss to it.

The fretboard is cut Maple with nice definition, no skunk stripe, and is cut thick. It very closely matches the tone of the neck wood and I had trouble trying to take pictures of the difference. The neck is a modern C shape, fairly thick on this one not unlike other Strats. Has the Godin ergocut and plays very well.

The bridge is a stainless two pin tremolo, master tone/volume knobs in an off-white, slightly creamier coloured pickup covers, and nicer tuners then my Freeway. The selector switch is also different and feels very much like a Strat switch with short, crisp throws.

Tone is classic SSS Strat. Neck has a nice warm lead, neck/middle classic Hendrix sound, middle is like a mix between neck/bridge in terms of soft/bite, and bridge has plenty of power with a good bite. The HDR might seem like a gimmick but it really adds more tonal options. If you crank the gain up on your amp you'll notice it much more. It's not quite the difference between single coils/humbuckers but it's up there.

Overall I'm very happy with it. You can really tell that Godin wanted to make a classic Stratocaster. The tone knobs are of Fender style, the selector switch is not like other Godins, and it has a two pin bridge. The HDR makes it more versatile then a regular Strat and at $850 ($800 for cream, black, caramel finishes) it beats a $1500 American Strat for value. I'm sure in time I'll find things I don't like but for now I'm pleased as punch.

Photobucket was acting up and it's dark out so this is the best it's going to get for now.


----------



## happydude

And one more.


----------



## goodforsule

*wow!!*

wow, that is a damn sexy looking strat!!!! I can't wait to get my hands on one! that fretboard looks flawless  I hope they sound as good as they look


----------



## Mooh

Very nice finish! God, I love these guitars!

I just played a new black one yesterday that a friend got. Fantastic Strat tones, fit and finish are superb, playability excellent, the right number of knobs doing the right thing, and the magic button is great. 

Now I want one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kjv444

*Progression Guitar*

I own two Godins: a standard LG and a LG Signature. I'm interested in the new Progresion. I'm still waiting for my local L&M in Waterloo to stock one.

The new Progression looks beautiful but I have some reservations about buying one. Firstly, I have searched the Internet but I can't find any reviews from actual owners other than the hype from Godin and their dealers. Secondly, I'm concerned that the body is made from a mape core and poplar wings, a combination that is found on mid to lower quality guitars. Thirdly, although I love my LG Signature, Godin has produced a lot of orphans, that is, lines that they have dropped.

I want a Strat or Tele style of guitar, and I want good value for my money. The price of the Progression is such that for about $300 more I can buy a new Strat or Tele with an alder body or I can buy a good used Strat for the same price (about $800).

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kjv444

I have found the people at Godin very helpful. I have sent them a few emails regarding the new Porgression. Here are a couple of points that you may find helpful.

- the Progression body is made from a maple core with poplar wings
- the maple core is 4 1/2" wide
- the finish on the vintage burst is a real finish and not a photo finish

If there are any Progression owners out there, I would like to hear their opinion of the guitar.


----------



## happydude

I expect the Progression to be a sort of niche instrument. For the price it's not far below an American Fender. Build quality is excellent, the HDR adds a nice bit of bite and a little bit of flexibility when it comes to tone, the pickups are great and it's got that Strat sound. The three piece body turns some people off but let me say this guitar is heavy and has good sustain.

If you're in the market for a Strat and you like Godins then check it out. If you want a Fender, buy one, but if you want a Strat style of guitar but aren't set on a Fender then I think it competes very well.


----------



## hollowbody

happydude said:


> I expect the Progression to be a sort of niche instrument. For the price it's not far below an American Fender. Build quality is excellent, the HDR adds a nice bit of bite and a little bit of flexibility when it comes to tone, the pickups are great and it's got that Strat sound. *The three piece body turns some people off but let me say this guitar is heavy and has good sustain.*
> 
> If you're in the market for a Strat and you like Godins then check it out. If you want a Fender, buy one, but if you want a Strat style of guitar but aren't set on a Fender then I think it competes very well.


Most Strats out there are 3 piece as well, it's just that with them, all 3 pieces are the same type of wood.

I still haven't gotten around to giving one of these a whirl plugged in, but unplugged it felt and played really nicely.


----------



## kjv444

I gave up on waiting for the new Progression to be shipped to my local guitar shop so I checked out a couple of cities around me without any luck. Thinking that I'll have to order one online, I checked the Godin website for some shops that delivery and found that Steve's in Toronto is a good possibility. However, while searching I checked the American site Musiciansbuy.com that, to my surprise, claims that the Godin Progression guitar was being discontinued.

My thought was that this was a mistake. Why would Godin invest in a new line of guitar and then suddenly drop it? Prehaps I misread Musiciansbuy's comment.

I sent an email to Godin. I've found them very helpful in the past but they did not respond. Does anyone know what's happening to the Progression?


----------



## kjv444

Disregard my posting on the discontinuing of the Godin Progression. Musicianbuy's comment is wrong. Godin took their time to reply. The progression is STILL IN PRODUCTION.


----------



## happydude

I would be surprised if they cut the model already, however, I would also be surprised if many stores are stocking them in any quantity. They're a good, solid instrument but with American Fenders going for $1125 new at the local L&M a Progression at $800 is a harder sell.


----------



## zurn

The American Special strats are 875$ and L&M's so they only reason to buy a progression is to encourage a Canadian company.

Long & McQuade - Products - Fender Musical Instruments American Special Stratocaster 2-Color Sunburst


----------



## GuyB

zurn said:


> The American Special strats are 875$ and L&M's so they only reason to buy a progression is to encourage a Canadian company.


I'm not so sure about that zurn. You seem to say that just because it is a Fender, it has to be better. If you have a chance to try both of them at the same time, you might change your mind.


----------



## Maxer

I don't buy guitars to encourage companies of any nationality, including my own. I buy them because they're good guitars.

Who knew that I actually was encouraging Godin in the face of the mighty Fender juggernaut?


----------



## zurn

GuyB said:


> I'm not so sure about that zurn. You seem to say that just because it is a Fender, it has to be better. If you have a chance to try both of them at the same time, you might change your mind.


I actually did try a progession, awsome build quality, but I didn't like the neck on it and I didn't care for the HDR option.


----------



## Steadfastly

Yes, I have checked one out. I am not the greatest guitar player and I hate strats...........but I really, really liked that guitar.


----------



## kjv444

I was very happy to learn that the Godin Progression is still in production. Today I drove to Toronto and found four Progressions at Kaos Music. I tried the caramel and the vintage burst. I bought the Burst. It's a beauty and plays like a dream


----------



## zontar

zurn said:


> I actually did try a progession, awsome build quality, but I didn't like the neck on it and I didn't care for the HDR option.


I tried some the other day and I loved the necks-that was the biggest selling point for me between the Strats and the Progressions--especially MIM's which had rough necks. And the MIA's that had better necks than the MIM's still weren't as nice as the Progressions and cost about twice as much.

I'm glad to see they aren't discontinued--gives me a chance to save up for one--if nothing else comes up first.
(And a flat top acoustic would make more sense to buy next.)

But enough of this trying to talk me out of it--I would like a Strat style guitar--and for now I'm looking at the Progression to fill that.


----------



## Godin66

Hello dear readers...
My new Godin progression
Sorry, my English is not very good.
Yes, I have bought a Godin. Ordered Monday, Wednesday evening she was there.
Unpacked and only once reverently touched and seen. The neck is painted satin finish C-shaped, textured nicely and has nowhere a sharp edge on the frets. The neck pocket is very clean, without any preparation gap. The fuse panel of the neck attachment is adapted to the shape of cutaways.
The top plate shines, the tuners are smooth and in tune, the strings are held under two roll-down devices. On the back of the headstock is the serial number.

The pots turn "creamy" and the switch unit clacks reliable. The Knobs could be Vonn Fender ...
In addition to the Tonpoti is the active / passive - switch. The PU's are angegilbt and have quite a large "magnet heads".
On the cream-colored body sees a delicate texture, which continues on the back. The body seems to be somewhat smaller than that of a Fender.
Are already attached to the seat belt factory Schaller locks.

The fretboard is painted on the transition to the neck, as the transition to the headstock. Here is the rather large, uncovered access to the truss rod.

The whole guitar looks very professional impression. It was how I wanted it to me by mail at the Music House, set perfectly. After a first (!), Recently compared U.S. with my fender, I can say that they at least can play just as well. , I played all the notes on the fingerboard. Bends seem to me more playable (thanks to 12-radius). It weighs about 3.5 kg on the scales.

As I put more in the initial hysteria, I can allow myself over the sound of the guitar, no objective assessment, I hope you understand that?!


----------



## redhare

Greetings from the US!

I found a "factory 2nd" Godin Progression on Ebay for a very reasonable price. I am informed by the seller that it is considered a "2nd" because the wood grain in the body is not highly figured and a bit plain looking. I am inclined to agree only because I can find absolutely no defect on this guitar that would make me think it is a manufacturing reject. I am a Fender fan. And I can tell you that for the money this guitar out-Strats the Strat. No question. Is it a perfect guitar? Not by a long shot. But it is a very good attempt at that iconic single-coil sound. Details...

Neck: The neck is amazing; dual-radius with a buttery satin finish, comfortable and very playable. For those of you that do your own tech/setup work, it is also very easy to adjust. My version has a rosewood fretboard, capped over the truss rod (no "skunk stripe"). The rolled shoulder and expert fret dressing make this neck a dream to play. Another nice touch is a rounded neck pocket that flows nicely into the lower cutaway. You'll have no problem reaching the frets for the last solo in "Crossfire" in your SRV cover band 

Body: Basically a nice compact Strat shape. I have another famous Strat clone, the Hamer Daytona, and these guitars are nearly exactly the same shape and scale. It weighs about the same as a Standard Strat, good ring and sustain that you would expect from a top-notch solid electric. I would love to try the Godin Passion and compare the weight and sustain of the semi-hollow version of this guitar.

Hardware: the Progression is not going to win fans in this department. The hardware is adequate but not outstanding. I would like locking Sperzel tuners and something like a Wilkinson trem. The Progression basically has stock tuners and an old-school pivot trem. That said, the trem is fairly easy to set up and once I dialed mine in, the tuning seems to hold as well as any other non-locking floating trem I've played. Another nice feature would have been a roller nut like on the old Hamer Daytona's. Godin has opted for standard plastic nut here.

Pickups and Pots: A+. Money. The cat's meow. The bee's knees. If you want the vintage single coil spank, this guitar delivers. Godin has opted for a simple one-volume knob / one-tone knob configuration. I personally like it better than the 3-knob configuration. I find myself actually USING the tone pot now where I usually didn't mess with them on the 3-knob versions. Not only is it simpler, but the tone pot actually makes a vast array of sounds on these pickups. On a lesser guitar, the tone pot shifts quickly from "glassy" to "muddy". The Progression has a nice, well, progression of tones from very bright to very mellow and lots of nice shades in between.

The HDR: This is the much-hyped selling point on this guitar. And it has much more hype than it deserves. This is basically a 9V active mid-boost switch. Don't confuse this with Fender's R1 button thingy, it's a different beast. The R1 is a passive switch that adds more capacitance to the circuit. The HDR is an active circuit like the Demeter or Clapton mid-boost. The difference being that the Demeter's and Clapton's have a pot that you can "wind up" to vary the boost. The HDR is a less sophisticated cousin of this technology. Many strat players will shrug at this feature. And honestly I think the guitar has many better selling points than the HDR. But it does let you gain some nice Les Paul Junior / Soapbar sounds that a standard single coil lacks. Meh.

Looks: I have the vintage burst. The overall look to me is conservative, not too flashy, and well done. The lack of a pick guard gives this guitar a modern look while the white pickups give it that vintage touch. In a sea of sunburst strat clones, this one will stand out. The only axes I have seen with more impressive wood grain cost 3-5 times what the Progression costs. One small nag for me is the amount of writing on the headstock. Godin has opted to write the life story of this guitar's assembly in big ol' letters and then glop on 10 layers of polyurethane. The etching on the neck plate, by contrast, is much simpler and elegant: "Godin: Canada / USA". Simple and to the point.

Overall: I love this guitar. It has become my primary stage guitar and has actually replaced the TWO guitars I used to use in my rock shows. It has a versatile tone and once you explore the sounds you will find that the Progression delivers a lot of bang for the buck. It looks cool. It sounds great. And it is a very easy guitar to play for many hours on end.

Cheers!

Red


----------



## Godin66

Thank you for your opinion.

Today, after 10 days, I'm sure I'll keep it. They opened me unprecedented sound and game worlds. I can Benden the sounds, as on any other guitar. Wonderful, what expression can be given to his game. The Sustain makes for very slow.
Due to the switchable PU's you have really two guitars in one. You do not need booster for Lead or otherwise.
In the passive position, it sounds very clean clean, transparent - almost delicate - reacts smoothly with slight stop (then called the "vintage"?).
I turn to active then, abruptly raised the hackles up. She bites once around. Every note makes it a cold walk across the back, unfolds tremendous momentum.
How should I describe it: The PU's have far more bite than the steam, and a Fender Stratocaster.
The bridge PU is only ideal for the Rock board. Even the middle-PU alone, often neglected, sounds pleasant, comforting than a Fender Stratocaster. The neck PU is certainly already suspected, the ideal warm Blue Sound Bringer. In the two intermediate I expected, "Knopfler sound", just stop Pearly, tingling and a little more assertive ...

Processing deficiencies I have found to date no. She is very in tune, (I use the tremolo but not yet). The strings still sound great.
When I play, I feel good.

I think just that I've been looking for. Together with its partner, my Hughes & Kettner Edition Tube 25 Anniversary, it is MY dream equipment.
So you take a heart, it takes time in the store from the wall, plugged it into an amp and begins to, you feel good ...

...once again sorry for my english...
...I am 44 years old and am learning the language for one year only in the evening school...


----------

